# Is this proper installation for water heaters



## tomatotom (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all. I'm a handyman and usually do inhome plumbing (faucets, showers). Went down to check on the water heater in the garage today for a client and saw this. I never did water heater installations so I'm not expert on it, but have never seen this complicated piping with all these couplings before. Is this proper code in San Francisco, California?

http://i.imgur.com/YBODN.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/04oro.jpg


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I love it when handymen take work away from us plumbers..

Bye Bye


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I get it, this thread is a Christmas joke. Good one.


----------



## tomatotom (Dec 26, 2012)

I am actually taking classes to be a fully licensed plumber. I only do basic installations, mostly replacements of broken items. Also getting licensed for being an electrician. I do not touch anything advanced. I recommend licensed plumbers when the job is beyond me. Obviously in this case I wouldn't touch the water heater but I would recommend a plumber to them if it is deemed done wrong. I did not mean to offend anyone. I can admit I am not qualified. But basic tasks can only help me as it is hands-on experience and will only help people as I will be more efficient when I am licensed.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Let me get this straight:

You're not licensed or insured to do plumbing work and you don't know plumbing code, but you go into people's houses and work on the domestic water supply connections and sanitary systems :blink:...and then have the nerve to charge them for it? 

You should go to jail :yes:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

IBTL:laughing::laughing::laughing:

You should be an apprentice not handyman!


----------



## tomatotom (Dec 26, 2012)

No, I dont charge anyone. I should have been more clear. I just help friends and family at this point.


----------



## tomatotom (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not asking for any help or links to how to install water heaters by the way. Just trying to let the person know if it is done wrong, they should consult a plumber. That is all.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

"...jobs that are beyond me....". This says to me you are paid.


----------



## tomatotom (Dec 26, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> "...jobs that are beyond me....". This says to me you are paid.


With beer and a thank you maybe...but not cash. I relate job as to duty, a project...doesn't have to be paid.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"I don't always work beyond my skillset, but when I do it's on equipment I have no idea about."


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

tomatotom said:


> No, I don't charge anyone. I should have been more clear. I just help friends and family at this point.



Tom, you are missing the point that is being made entirely. 

Any plumbing work you do is likely a violation of a State law. Plus, without proper knowledge of code, how can you ensure that your not putting family and friends at harm?


----------



## tomatotom (Dec 26, 2012)

Indie said:


> Tom, you are missing the point that is being made entirely.
> 
> Any plumbing work you do is likely a violation of a State law. Plus, without proper knowledge of code, how can you ensure that your not putting family and friends at harm?


Ok I apologize to all. What I have done is help friends with replacement of faucets, showerheads, replace sink tubs. I never went as far as to rerouting any pipes, soldering, etc. This may be already too much as it seems. Sorry.


----------



## tomatotom (Dec 26, 2012)

I shall stop practicing until I get my license. Now for the safety of this person, should I have this sort of piping looked at by a professional?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I love handimen. I really do.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

tomatotom said:


> should i have this sort of piping looked at by a professional?


*yes !*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

